# 1930s "The Lions" soda bottle



## coaljungle (Nov 16, 2014)

Found this just barely poking out of the surface, about 6' from a sidewalk in some bushes. The company is "Van Bros Ltd" which I have learned operated out of Vancouver BC in the 1930s. On the reverse is an image of two distinctive peaks seen from the city - The Lions.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 17, 2014)

great deco , I love the variety there is with this type of soda.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, that's a great looking bottle!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Way to go! That is a really Cool bottle Great pull!


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 17, 2014)

Really a great looking bottle. It reminds me of my Nu-Grape.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 17, 2014)

bottlerocket said:
			
		

> Really a great looking bottle. It reminds me of my Nu-Grape.



I thought so to.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 17, 2014)

Exciting find. How many people walk past such places--how often do we as well--and never know what's there?


----------



## bottlingco (Nov 17, 2014)

Coaljungle,This is a very cool bottle.  Although, I am predominately an ACL collector, when I see a deco like this I usually pick it up!      ~bottlingco


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yup that's a classic.. Congrats on that sweet find! Have had mine on the shelf 15-20 years now, although I did not dig mine....your actually has just a bit stronger embossing than my example. Yes I concur the bottle would be 1930's but because of the inverted triangle C logo (consumers glass) with just a # 1 above it's tricky to get an exact date, consumers started putting the years on in about 1930 i think?..well the earliest I've seen is 1931 on a Canadian Coke bottle.Just researching this company and found a Lions over on Treasures.net....freaked me out because I've never seen it before!, the bottle indicated they've been around since at least the early 1900's but I have not been able to find anything in the archive. The earliest listing I came up with so far is for The Lions mineral Water Works Ltd. (Van. Bros. Ltd.) is 1924.... in 1950 they become Lions Beverages Ltd. and disappeared after 1951.I just happened to nail down a late 40's early 50's ACL!!!!...It's coming home to BC from Ontario in the next few weeks, hopefully by that time I'll have the rest of the company info figured. Ivan


----------



## sandchip (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice find!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

coaljungle Here are some Canadian newspaper articles I thought would interest you. The earliest date I could find for the Van Brothers is 1920. 1.  Vancouver Daily World ~ April 2, 19202.  Vancouver Daily World ~ July 26, 19203.  Vancouver Daily World ~ February 23, 1923


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

I was curious about the Lions peaks and found this ...


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

SODAPOPBOB nicely done!.. that incorporation date seems to jive up with the 1924 date I gleaned from the directories. Can you find anything on The Lions mineral Water Works Ltd.?...I can't seem to locate anything.Interesting you posted that picture...see the mountain to the right? looks lower but is actually higher, that's Mt Brunswick the highest peak of the North Shore Range. Here is a pic from when I climbed it in 2012. unfortunately it was fogged out, but this is what the back of the Lions look like from where I was on a good day ....so sad we missed the view. [attachment=Brunswick.jpg][attachment=Brunswick1.jpg][attachment=lionssummit.JPG]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

That one on Treasurenet is interesting, especially in that it looks earlier than the art deco but may have had an ACL, or at least the same design was used for an ACL: http://openmov.museumofvancouver.ca/node/115556.  (Good grief, 1910-1925?!  They're supposed to be the experts!  Or at least have access to Google).  I have a feeling that claims of winning a gold medal in Brussels in 1906 were BS.  An awful lot of companies seemed to win gold medals in Europe, and it seems rather odd that a small company from Vancouver would be judged the world's greatest mineral water in the first place.  The fact that there was no 1906 Brussels World's Fair or Exhibition or whatever certainly increases the suspicion, so the company very well could have not even existed yet.Hey Canadacan, I'd like to see a picture of your ACL, I have one (not the Museum of Vancouver one) but I think it's earlier than late 40's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll see what else I can find. In the meantime, I'll bet my best bottle the Lions acl is no earlier than 1935, if that early. As for the 1923-G, that might be a "style" number for the Glenshaw Glass Company. Someone should ask the museum if there is a date code letter on the lip.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes it's a bit of a head scratch hey, what your saying makes sense to me. They did point out that Brussels was in 1910...possible mold makers error by putting 1906, ...but all that said what SODAPOPBOB posted is definitive proof of incorporation in 1923. I'll see if I have a pic of my bottle...as I do not have it in hand yet....it may be the same as the Museum of Vancouver one. The Museum one claims is USA made?....so whats the earliest the US made ACL's?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

The current earliest confirmed acl soda bottle is a "Jumbo-A Super Cola" dated *1934* [ Bottle images courtesy of member Morbious_fod ]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok Dominion glass in Canada had their ACL machine by 1935-36 and Consumers glass didn't get one until 1940. So the Vancouver Museum??? who ever they are?..is out to lunch..1910-1925!!!...here is the link to the other bottle in question.http://www.treasurenet.co...rks-co-ltd-1906-a.htmlMaybe that this bottle had an ACL on the other side?Hey SODAPOPBOB are you a member on treasure.net?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

Cancan I'm a member on T-net but could not find the bottle you're talking about. How old is the thread and how is it titled? The link you posted won't open for me. ???


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

Here, try this: http://www.treasurenet.co...rks-co-ltd-1906-a.html


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Ooops my bad sorry!...thanks Canadian!..Here is the best I can do for a pic of my Lions ACL...it was from a large group photo. I suspect it may be branded as Lions Beverages Ltd. right from the end of the 40's early 50's same bottle style but different ACL. [attachment=Freds west TS - Copy (3).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

CB Thanks for the link - it worked and forgot I was involved in that discussion back in 2010. I'm doing some double-checking and see what else I can find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

Here are the two Lions acl labels side-by-side for comparison ... 1. Museum Bottle2. Canadacan Bottle


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Bob..I  was thinking of doing that[], Museum Bottle has embossed lettering...doesn't appear to have embossing on the back hey?...but it's so dirty..hard to tell. Canadacan Bottle no embossed lettering.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

The museum bottle has embossing on the back, it's the same as the Treasurenet bottle.  And that one which you bought looks exactly like mine, and mine's not a Beverages bottle, it's a Mineral Water Works bottle.  Yours could  always be more recent than mine though, but mine looks significantly older than late 40's from the look of the glass.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

How the heck can you see that embossing?...[]  yes so yours is 1949 and before...is it in storage?...you could check for date codes and such. I used to never really do that years ago but with all this information on the net it sure has helped out. Well it will be interesting to see what is on the back of my bottle, there may be no bottle that exists with Lions Beverages Ltd.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

I read the description! [] I'm rarely in the same city as my collection these days, but I'm 95% sure that it doesn't have anything on the bottom whatsoever except maybe a faint Consumers logo, and I don't think it even has that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

Actually, I could be wrong about it being the same embossing actually, their description doesn't match up to the Treasurenet one.Edit: Yep, I was wrong, they don't match up.  They're different bottles, it's just the Brussels 1906 part that's the same.


----------



## RCO (Nov 18, 2014)

yeah that's a neat Canadian bottle , I haven't seen one before so don't know anything about how rare or hard to find one be . it definity looks to be from 20's-30's era based on design of the bottle be from around that time .every city seems to have there art deco bottles from that time period so not surprising one from Vancouver


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Duhhh!!![]...how did I miss that description..lol, gosh I'm not paying attention here![] So the Treasure.net bottle predates the MOV bottle.So the Original bottle posted where dose it fit in?...it must have been their flavor bottle then.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

There was definitely some type of exhibition for bottled waters in Brussels in 1906. I haven't found any details yet, but I did find where several other brands won awards in Brussels in 1906 and in London in 1907.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

There's also a Lions "syphon bottle" at the Vancouver museum. Notice what's stamped on the metal top/spout. Even though the information and date range is vague, it suggest there might be a connection with London, England.  


http://openmov.museumofvancouver.ca/node/68663

"Metal top;marked -the lions, the lions mineral water works, Vancouver, b.c., contents 40 ozs. British syphon co. Ltd. London. Property of van. Bros. Ltd."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

P.S. The possible London, England connection might explain why I can't find anything whatsoever about "The Lions Mineral Water Works Co. Ltd."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

If you go back and reread the T-net thread and study the pictures ... http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/bottles-glass/185206-lions-mineral-water-works-co-ltd-1906-a.html ... you'll notice we were unable to identify the makers mark on the base, which was a large *L *next to the symbol of a *Star*. I wonder if the "L" stands for "London" ? 1.  T-net Bottle2.  Base


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, now that's an interesting one.  Although I'm pretty sure they were using those in the twenties.  The London connection is only that the bottle was made in London, nothing to do with the company itself.  L stands for Lions, not London.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Ding ding ding!!!!...I done did it!!! it's the Southern Glass Co. 1926-27[8D]Yea the L would be for Lions.Many bottles from Vancouver around this time had their bottles produced by US glass houses.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

I just realized we haven't heard from coaljungle since he started this thread. If his deco Lions bottle has a makers mark or date code on the base it might clear up a number of things. Hey, coaljungle! Where are you?  []


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yea we kind of ran away with his thread here lol![]...I'd like to see the base on his too!... but for now here is mine....sorry the base pic is a little blurry. [attachment=lions-2.jpg][attachment=lions-1.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks - Great pics! By the way, are you saying the T-net bottle has an S in a Star for the Southern Glass Company of California? The reason I ask is because the image of the base sort of looks like it has an S in the star, but I'm not convinced it actually does. What you see might be an anomaly in the glass. I read the thread again, which I participated in it originally, but I don't recall nor see where the owner said anything about an S


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2014)

No, that's definitely an S in a star, no doubt in my mind whatsoever.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yea I just looked again...I'm a 100% certain!....You can tell by the shadow. I zoomed in and checked by manipulating the contrast and it's a definitely an S.It was simply overlooked back in 2010 and strange he never mentioned it? It's the first Canadian bottle I've seen BY SGC...all my others are BY IPG.....that mat be a really really tough bottle to acquire.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2014)

I think the biggest mystery of all regarding this discussion pertains to the 1906 connection, and especially to the 1906 Brussels connection. Other than what it says on the bottles themselves, I can find no indication that Lions mineral water nor the Van brothers were in operation in 1906. And yet we cannot deny the 1906 date is obviously connected in some way. As I said earlier, something definitely took place in Brussels in 1906. While searching for clues I discovered one of the most often mentioned brands of mineral water to receive an award in Brussels in 1906 was a brand from Serbia called "Bukovicka Banja," which is an historic spa that's still in operation today. I couldn't find a picture of one of their bottles, but I did find the attached ad that kept popping up during many of my searches. Somewhere on the label it apparently says something about their 1906 Brussels award. And even though I have done an exhaustive search to try and find out what type of exhibition or convention took place in Brussels in 1906 to account for the awards, I have yet to find anything to explain it. I'm convinced the 1906 date related to the Lions mineral water is legitimate, but unfortunately cannot find anything to substantiate it other than what it says on the bottles themselves. [ Bukovicka Banja Mineral Water ~ Serbia ~ Exact date unknown but most likely early 1900s ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 19, 2014)

P.S. If you do a simple Google search using the words Bukovicka Banja Brussels 1906, it will pull up a seemingly endless list of references, most of which say ... "Bukovi?ka mineral water won its first quality awards as early as 1906, in Brussels and later on in 1907, in London." I have only tapped into a handful of the listings, but one of them might have more details as to what went on in Brussels in 1906.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes very interesting Bob!...I went back into the directory archives last night and was able to confirm the other years listings, I only had from 1924- they were at 1955 Commercial st. ....the other years for this address 1921,22,23 inclusive to 1926. The earliest listing 1920, 1502  Venables st.....same address as the newspaper advertisement.I just can't locate any earlier listings.Well here is a theory...the Van Bros....Dutch obviously brought the brand to Canada?...from? That is a remote possibility....and would explain the Brussels medal 1906 claimed on the bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

CC In the directories you are referring to, are there any first names for the Van brothers?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

1920 list this : Van Henry C.- of Van Bros                      Van Herbert- cider mfg. No listing for either names in 1919....I would assume these are the brothers.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

And this for 1921......... [attachment=0697_Vancouver_Pag...Van bros. 1921.jpeg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

CC: Thanks for the names. I have a subscription to Ancestry.com and found what might be both of the brothers who were listed as residents in Vancouver in 1921. The only problem is, I would have to pay more and upgrade my subscription to "International" status in order to see any details. All it showed me was a snippet with ... Henry Van ~ Born 1881 ~ 40 years old in 1921 ~ Vancouver, B.C. ResidenceHerbert Van ~ Born 1884 ~ 37 years old in 1921 ~ Vancouver, B.C. Residence


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

P.S. But these might not even be the right Van's because it would mean ... Henry was 25 years old in 1906Herbert was 22 years old in 1906 ???


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

Well those ages and years seem to make sense to me because the company ceased to exist past 1951...so old Henry would have been 71. The directories don't always list all the info... but jumping ahead to 1929,  Henry C. cider mkr.   is listed but I don't see his brother.Those ages for 1906 also make sense for them to have won an award in Brussels for their mineral water. Going on the theory I mentioned.I did come across a Lions Bottling works in B.C.???.... Grand Forks BC 1900-1914                                                      Greenwood BC  &  Rossland BC  1900-1905 Could be a real stretch if there is any relation at all....but never say never right![]I was looking last night at that Brussels info but did not come up with anything at all..in fact I think I hurt my brain!..lol[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

I just found this from a *1941 "*Canadian Manufacturers Association" publication ... *Van Brothers Ltd. ~ 1065 Vernon Dr., Vancouver ~ Soft Drinks ~ J.O. Halifax* Note: I'm not certain the address is 1065 but that's what it looks like to me. I wonder who J.O. Halifax is?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh yes that is correct....they only had 4 known address as follows:1920-                  1502  Venables 1921-26              1955 Commercial 1927-                  1179 Burrard 1928-51              1055 Vernon


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

The only thing I found for J.O. Halifax so far is he was the treasurer of the "B.C. Bottlers of Carbonated Beverages" in *1948*


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

And amazingly the last building still stands!...you can see the original size and how it was added to over the years.Please excuse the crappy picture as it's taken from my cell phone of my monitor image![] [attachment=Van Bros. Ltd.  10...on Dr. 1928-51.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's the reference I found for J.O. Halifax, which is from ... The Chilliwack Progress newspaper ~ B.C., Canada ~ October 14, 1948


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

Hmmm...interesting that's when they were forming this!...here I just did a copy and paste![] CBA COMPANY HISTORY[/h2]In 1940, there were more than 500 independent bottlers of soft drinks in Canada. In this tough pre-war economy, gasoline and tires, vital for the delivery of beverages, were severely rationed. Glass was in short supply. Regulated quotas of sugar caused serious production problems and high taxes were hurting the industry. It was this business climate that provided the impetus for these competitors to begin discussions on forming an association for the benefit of the entire industry. And so, in 1942, the *Canadian Bottlers of Carbonated Beverages *(CBCB) was created.The industry thrived for the next 25 years and the CBCB was then renamed the *Canadian Soft Drink Association* in 1969.Continued volume growth and prosperity was accompanied by consolidation, packaging innovation and the inevitable regulatory changes which necessitated a major overhaul of the Association's focus and strategic agenda.In 2001, the CSDA was renamed *Refreshments Canada* and was launched with a new structure, staff, board of directors, mandate, objectives and strategic focus.Finally, in January 2011, *Refreshments Canada* was renamed the *Canadian Beverage Association (CBA)*.The Canadian Beverage Association is now the national industry association that represents the broad spectrum of companies that manufacture and distribute the majority of non-alcoholic refreshment beverages consumed in Canada. The association represents more than 60 brands of juices, juice drinks, bottled waters, sports drinks, ready-to-serve iced teas and coffees, new-alternative beverages, carbonated soft drinks, energy drinks, and other non-alcoholic beverages.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm searching to see if I can determine the connection between "Van Brothers Ltd" and J.O. Halifax and whether Halifax was a manager, owner, or something else in connection with the Van Brothers soft drinks? If it turns out he was the owner/manager in 1941, then I wonder what happened to the Van brothers?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

Hang on, I think I got something here....


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2014)

He was the manager from as early as 1932-47..and and maybe right to the end 1951 when the disapeared from the directories all together.


----------



## coaljungle (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi, sorry for disappearing for a couple years, guys. (I'm the OP for this thread.)
Here are photos of the base. One mark appears to be a "2" or a "5" and the other is very faint, but MAY be a triangle? The base isn't "worn" but is still fairly illegible, as if it's poor quality or something.


----------



## RCO (Apr 2, 2019)

was searching thru some sold listings and saw 2 Lion's bottles had sold , only appear to have had 1 bid and sold for $25 . I've seen the embossed one before but had not seen the acl bottle , it appears to be more unusual perhaps ?  





https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-The...450956?hash=item41fd97b04c:g:HGwAAOSwLi1cla-N


----------



## RCO (Apr 2, 2019)

another picture


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah I think that ACL is one of their last bottles.  I've got an earlier ACL of theirs but not that one.  I don't think that one shows up often.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 2, 2019)

I've had a chance at 3-4 in the last 5 years or so, but I always pass on them because the ACL is in poor condition....that one is pristine!
It's an 11oz I believe.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Oct 9, 2019)

I have 6 different The Lions bottles.  There are two versions of the crackly art deco bottle.  Notice the shape of the L and the one bottle has rounded mountains, while the other has pointy mountains.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 9, 2019)

Never knew that there were two versions of that bottle!  Though I suppose the differences are subtle enough that I'd never have noticed if I wasn't holding both in my hands.  That one in the far left on your photo seems to be pretty hard to find, I've only seen pictures of it a couple times and don't remember ever seeing it in person.  Do you know if there are any more you're missing?  I know there's a seltzer bottle at least but not sure if they put anything else out.


----------

